# Found banded pigeon near Tulsa, Oklahoma - won't fly



## becklinn77 (Aug 21, 2012)

We found a pigeon on Sunday (8/19) in our garage. The initial website we visited said the bird was likely tired and needed a couple days of food, water and rest before attempting to release it to continue its journey.

We put it in a small (empty) chicken coop with water and scratch. Tried to release today but she won't fly. Just flutters to the ground and walks until we pick her up again.

I emailed the NPA (where her band is from) but haven't heard back from them. Any idea what my next step should be?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

becklinn77 said:


> We found a pigeon on Sunday (8/19) in our garage. The initial website we visited said the bird was likely tired and needed a couple days of food, water and rest before attempting to release it to continue its journey.
> 
> We put it in a small (empty) chicken coop with water and scratch. Tried to release today but she won't fly. Just flutters to the ground and walks until we pick her up again.
> 
> I emailed the NPA (where her band is from) but haven't heard back from them. Any idea what my next step should be?


If it has an NPA band it may not be a pigeon that can go back home like a racing pigeon which is a homing pigeon.. but this may be another breed altogether... so he will need to be kept as a pet or placed in a home if you do not want him.. can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## becklinn77 (Aug 21, 2012)

There is alot more purple and green in her feathers than you can see in the picture.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks you for caring for this beautiful pigeon. Keep supplying fresh water daily and pigeon /dove seeds. How does the poop looks like. Most of the times from a picture of it we may know if the bird is sick or not. 
First it has to be contacted the owner to make sure if he wants it back. It doesn't look at all like a racing pigeon. It probably got lost and the owner wants it back.
Sometimes racing pigeon owners do not want back pigeons who got lost. They keep only the good ones. But as i said, this is not a racing pigeon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks like a Modena.


----------



## becklinn77 (Aug 21, 2012)

If we are unable to find the owner and decide to keep this pigeon as a pet, can you give me any links on how to care for her or what kind of housing I need as a permanent dwelling. Right now she is in a small unused chicken coop, but I know this probably isn't the best permanent solution.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Temporary 2feet x2 feet minimum is good space. Someone will post detalis for a cosy and safe housing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She wouldn't be very happy in something 2 ft X 2 ft. Not unless she gets out a lot for exercise. I'd say it's a beautiful modena.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

there are plenty of info on this site to help you feed and care for this fancy breed, yes its a MODENA and they are very nice birds. someone must have lost it by accident i am sure. I hope you can find the owner, if not you got a nice new pet  the chicken coop is fine but you may want to replace the chicken wire with 1/4 hardware cloth to keep mice, rats, snakes and other critters out at night. a good feed will be either pigeon feed or pigeon pellets, if there is a farm supply near you ask them if they can get it. don't forget grit and / or oyster shell as well and fresh water everyday.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The bird could be sick and that could be why it can't fly. Or it could just be weak from going without food and water. Is her keel bone (breast bone) very protruding? Can you look way down her throat with a flashlight and see if there are any yellowish nodules down there? 

If you do keep her, a nice cage inside would be fine if it's large enough, and she is let out for a couple of hours a day for exercise. The cage would need to be large enough for her to be able to flap her wings without hitting the sides of the cage. If you interact with her a lot they can be nice pets. If you really don't have time for that, then maybe a little enclosure outside with a mate for company. And a safe fenced in area to get outside in the sunshine. The wire should be 1/2 inch hardware clothe so nothing like rodents can get in. Rats will kill them, and mice will bring salmonella and make them very sick.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yes 1/2 not 1/4 i mistyped


----------



## becklinn77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh - for now she is in a chicken coop with a 3' x 10' enclosed coop area and a 6' x 15' covered run area. The whole thing is 1/2" hardware cloth - no chicken wire. I don't think space is a problem. But she can't stay there permanently. I will have some chickens needing to move in there in a few weeks. So I'll have to figure out alternative housing if she stays.

I don't know if she needs the same kind of bedding as my chickens (pine shavings) or something different. I don't know what kind of housing set up she needs. I don't know what to feed her long term (I've been giving her chicken scratch temporarily). 

I did alot of research before I got my chickens so that I'd know all this stuff. But I've been thrown into this with no information whatsoever. And it hasn't been as easy to find answers online as it was when I was researching chickens...

Thank you all for the info. I'm going to go read everything I can find on your site now


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

can you build her something about the same as the coop but with the hardware cloth?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> can you build her something about the same as the coop but with the hardware cloth?


He said the coop _is _hardware cloth.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> He said the coop _is _hardware cloth.


they are putting chickens in the coop>>>>


----------



## becklinn77 (Aug 21, 2012)

How big does it need to be?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> they are putting chickens in the coop>>>>



Yes. I know they are putting chickens in the coop. You said make one like it _*but*_ with hardware cloth. So it sounded as though you had missed that part.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a Modena pigeon. She doesn't fly much. Modena are more for exhibition. I think the owner must be in your neighbourhood. But if you decided to keep it, i am sure you'll take good care of it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dima said:


> I have a Modena pigeon. She doesn't fly much. Modena are more for exhibition. I think the owner must be in your neighbourhood. But if you decided to keep it, i am sure you'll take good care of it.


That could be very true! they really don't fly well and a modena lost either it was dumped or the place it belongs is not too far..


----------

